# fan leaves drooping down slightly



## Type_S150 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 12 plants in a closet that measures about 7'x3'. They are all clones, and seem to be experienceing some drooping leaves. I transplanted them from cups into 3gal buckets on the 1st (august) using Black Gold potting soil. 

They are around 4" tall with like 3 nodes at least. They stayed under some t12 fluos originally, then on the 1st i put them under a 1000w hortilux hps. My light is 2' from the tops. Temps are about 73 on average. Humidity around 28%. 

Watered once with nutes (1/2 tsp of florabloom, floragrow, flora micro- general hydroponics). I have a soil meter and it says the soil is moist at the bottom (1/2 way between wet and dry), and PH at 7. Light is on 18/6. For about the first 1/2 of the day they seem to look great, then about 1/2 way through the leaves start to droop down. Any ideas?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 4, 2008)

*how old are the clones  ? it might just be the shock of transplant ,to soon for nutrients ,ect sorry cannot help anymore as i dont have much sucesss with clones 
have you any pics ? so the experts can help :hubba:
*


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 4, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *how old are the clones ? it might just be the shock of transplant ,to soon for nutrients ,ect sorry cannot help anymore as i dont have much sucesss with clones *
> *have you any pics ? so the experts can help :hubba:*


Thanks for the reply. Actually, as i look now, it kind of seems like the ends of the leaves are curling down at the tips. I'll try and get some pics soon.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

more humidity(around 65%) really helped me and sent my plants shooting through the roof. be sure not to over water


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 4, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> more humidity(around 65%) really helped me and sent my plants shooting through the roof. be sure not to over water


Thanks. I have a dehumidifier comming tommorow, so hopefully that will help. Ive read misting water into the room helps. Is it safe to do that with the lights on? The mist wont burn the leaves? Id rather not run the extra equipment if i dont have to.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 4, 2008)

BE VERY CAREFULL WITH ANY MISTING AROUND LIGHTS EVEN IF THEY ARE COVERED WITH TEMPERED GLASS *COULD BE A PROBLEM.*
I RUN 2 1000-watt-hps WITH VERY GOOD VENTING CAN"T GET TEMPS BELOW 84 WITH AC set @ 77 !! 
I WONDERED HOW YOU KEEP YOUR TEMP SO LOW IN THAT SIZE AREA
PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO KEEP SO COOL
*THANKS *


----------



## Growdude (Aug 4, 2008)

4" plant doesnt need alot of nutes in soil.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 4, 2008)

ya, man... yer going a little gung-ho here... the plants are drooping cuz they were just transplanted... no nutes are required for such younglings... just give ph'd water at *6.2-6.5* ... 7 is too high

what I would do, however, is give it a shot of SuperThrive or Upstart or something along those lines - I always do when I do a transplant.

keep in mind, this is a biological organism... it does not react immediately (day to day) - hurting it does, but improvements (getting healthier) takes longer...


----------



## lyfr (Aug 4, 2008)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. Actually, as i look now, it kind of seems like the ends of the leaves are curling down at the tips. I'll try and get some pics soon.


 leaves curling down is a sign of too many nutes...as said above.  as far a fixin things.....like they said, TCVG,GD,GDT, PM, and Melissa...i agree with them all


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 4, 2008)

sounds good to me..


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 4, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> BE VERY CAREFULL WITH ANY MISTING AROUND LIGHTS EVEN IF THEY ARE COVERED WITH TEMPERED GLASS *COULD BE A PROBLEM.*
> I RUN 2 1000-watt-hps WITH VERY GOOD VENTING CAN"T GET TEMPS BELOW 84 WITH AC set @ 77 !!
> I WONDERED HOW YOU KEEP YOUR TEMP SO LOW IN THAT SIZE AREA
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO KEEP SO COOL
> *THANKS *


My a/c is set at about 69, and i run the a/c duct right into the closet. I average around 73-76. I also have my can filter hooked up to a hydrofarm 6" fan that blows right through my air cooled hood, then into the cieling. Closed all other vents in the house so it doesnt get too cold.


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 4, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ya, man... yer going a little gung-ho here... the plants are drooping cuz they were just transplanted... no nutes are required for such younglings... just give ph'd water at *6.2-6.5* ... 7 is too high
> 
> what I would do, however, is give it a shot of SuperThrive or Upstart or something along those lines - I always do when I do a transplant.
> 
> keep in mind, this is a biological organism... it does not react immediately (day to day) - hurting it does, but improvements (getting healthier) takes longer...


The soil according to the soil meter is 7. The water I add is 6.5. Should I usee lower ph water to offset the 7 in the soil?


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> The soil according to the soil meter is 7. The water I add is 6.5. Should I usee lower ph water to offset the 7 in the soil?



I can't recall id "Black Gold" contains any ph buffers or not... but "IMO", 6.5 _should_ do the trick, 7 is "borderline" to the high side. If you can get and keep it between 6.5 and 7, you should be fine.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I can't recall id "Black Gold" contains any ph buffers or not... but "IMO", 6.5 _should_ do the trick, 7 is "borderline" to the high side. If you can get and keep it between 6.5 and 7, you should be fine.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


 
Should I flush the plants?


----------

